# Longer paddle for Toro CCR



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

When I was at the parts counter of my local small engine repair shop last winter they had a display showing a Toro paddle that was longer with 2 sets of mounting holes. When the edge of the paddle starts wearing, you unbolt it and re-install it on the second set of holes !

Anyone know the part # ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've taken the old one and drilled new holes it cut slots in it and moved it down.


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Bump !

2 months and no one has ever heard of these ???


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

sixtyfiveford has a video on this. ive done it before


----------

